# Munich Airport Sell Prepaid Sim Data cards?



## tiobueno (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm taking my Ipad and would like to buy a prepaid micro sim card so I can have internet access during my trip next week. 

Where can I buy a prepaid Sim data card. How much ? How much data? 

Recommendations?


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

tiobueno said:


> I'm taking my Ipad and would like to buy a prepaid micro sim card so I can have internet access during my trip next week.
> 
> Where can I buy a prepaid Sim data card. How much ? How much data?
> 
> Recommendations?


I got my SIM with data and voice from the electronic store inside the airport...Rolf should know where did I get them since he went there with me last September...I forgot the name of it (something like Blue?) Search my post and you might be able to find...


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

There are both sim vending machines and an electronics store at MUC that sell them. I suggest the store as the attendant can go over options and set up the sim for you. I got the Bleu 1-week pass w 1gb for something like 10 Euro


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Why is the sim card option better than the AT&T international data plan? It offers 50 mb for 25$.


----------



## tiobueno (Aug 29, 2009)

THANKS GBARROS!

Wow 1GB for 10 euros is a good deal.


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

tiobueno said:


> THANKS GBARROS!
> 
> Wow 1GB for 10 euros is a good deal.


Didn't catch the 1Gb figure.
So I guess my question's been answered.
Thanks.


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Good info here: http://www.prepaidgsm.net/en/germany.html


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

gbarros said:


> There are both sim vending machines and an electronics store at MUC that sell them. I suggest the store as the attendant can go over options and set up the sim for you. I got the Bleu 1-week pass w 1gb for something like 10 Euro


This is something I got :thumbup:


----------



## roots (Sep 27, 2002)

I also used blau.de SIM and signed up for their 1GB data (***8364; 9.90). It worked great and I didn't need to pay for the hotel wifi.


----------



## Jon90 (May 28, 2006)

If you stay at 4points, there's a vendor right in the shop complex-- very helpful and very cheap


----------



## Red Lined (Jan 3, 2012)

When you guys say that you got a SIM for data and talk over in Germany, did you get your phone unlocked before your trip? Will AT&T or Sprint actually unlock an iPhone if you tell them that you are traveling and you don't want their international rates?


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

I use an unlocked mifi when traveling. ATT will not unlock iphones, sprint and verizon will. Yet another reason to stay away from ATT 

When are you going? I'm happy to "rent" out my mifi if anyone needs it.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Red Lined said:


> When you guys say that you got a SIM for data and talk over in Germany, did you get your phone unlocked before your trip? Will AT&T or Sprint actually unlock an iPhone if you tell them that you are traveling and you don't want their international rates?


I used two jailbreak and unlock iPhones (4 and 3G) for my ED


----------



## GTR-Dad (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know how to determine if your iPhone is unlocked?
I picked up a replacement at the Apple store and I see that in Settings, carrier is set to 'auto'.


----------



## pcbrew (Aug 31, 2009)

gbarros said:


> I use an unlocked mifi when traveling. ATT will not unlock iphones, sprint and verizon will. Yet another reason to stay away from ATT


Sprint & Verizon phones are primarily CDMA and only work in the US.
Only a few models are "world phones" and have a separate GSM modem for use internationally. Typically, these are sim-locked to Vodaphone.


----------



## dbknightx (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, this is really fantastic. Only 10 euro for 1GB?!

Do these only work in Germany? I'll be spending my ED in Germany, Italy, and Austria, and would love to find a cheap SIM that works in all three countries.

Thanks.

-David


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Cheapest is to buy a new sim at each country, the "world" sim cards are generally very over priced.

The Sprint & Verizon iphone4's are all world phones and can be unlocked for free by the carriers. Google for their unlock policy, its generally pretty good. I don't know how to determine if it's unlocked other than putting a non-carrier sim in and seeing what happens. Generally unless you purchased an unlocked phone ($600+) or got it specifically unlocked by the carrier it will not be unlocked.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

dbknightx said:


> Wow, this is really fantastic. Only 10 euro for 1GB?!
> 
> Do these only work in Germany? I'll be spending my ED in Germany, Italy, and Austria, and would love to find a cheap SIM that works in all three countries.
> 
> ...


I remember I use the same card in Florence for some data (like looking for a restaurant from map) for couple days when I am down to about $13 or $15 Euro...still work...but once I make a call back to US and I think after two minutes, it's done...then I went to TIM (an Italian mobile provider) and paid like $10 Euro for a month or unlimited data (you need passport to show that you are a visitor)


----------



## sims12 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks all for the useful information on buying a SIM card that costs Euro 10 and has Eur 10 credit on it.

I will be buying the sim card for my iphone 4 in June 2012. Wanted to confirm a few things:
- what store at the airport can I buy this SIM from?
- Blauworld sim card is what people seem to prefer?
- I assume that it has data and voice and text all. Any particular plan for data - we are there for 8 days.

Thanks again!


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

The electronics store just past baggage/claim had them when I was there in August. The salesperson spoke english and helped pick out the SIM and activate it. If you don't speak German make sure he activates it for you (with the chosen plan) before you leave the store 

Oh, and make sure your iphone is unlocked, it can take a few days for ATT/Sprint/Verizon to do that if it's not already done.

Can't really comment on current plans, sorry. The store salesperson should be able to help though.


----------



## sims12 (Jun 4, 2012)

@gbarros - thanks for the reply. I will then go to that store and pick out a SIM card. I was just concerned that the main store right after baggage will try to charge Euros 10-20 extra over say a less prominent store. Or if that is the case outside the airport, then I am open to buying the SIM card from outside the airport - we will be renting a car at Munich airport so there is decent mobility.

My phone is unlocked - thanks for highlighting that!


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Honestly, my German is terrible, so it's possible that they charged us way more than the actual price  Though considering its 100x cheaper than a SIM in the US I was still startled/horrified at how cheap it was 

I believe it was 10 Euro and we got a 10 Euro credit, which was enough for the monthly 2gb data plan. We did not add voice as we just used skype and my phone wasn't unlocked at the time. The prices were listed on the Blau brochure in the store.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

Rolf should be able to help you on this...another advantage of having him to pick you up at the airport :thumbup:


----------



## kosinar (Jul 3, 2006)

*Unlocked iPhone in Germany*

AT&T unlocked my old iPhone, at least I run it through the routine they sent me. Esentially i requested unlock and waited for confirmation that it was unlocked from AT&T network. Then I connected it to iTunes, backed up and restored it. Second part of routine require simcard from carrier I want to using it with. Since I will get sim only after get to Munich I want to ask some of you who used unlocked iPhone in Germany how you dealt with it.


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

I just used mine in Brasil and did the exact same process. It was concerning that neither the iphone nor itunes said anything about "its unlocked!" but sure enough, it just worked with a brasilian sim card.


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't understand why you would have to back up and restore the iphone. Does AT&T or Apple zero out the memory when they unlock it? That would be annoying.

I don't use global or local SIM cards anymore, as I find it sufficient just to internet surf from wifi in my hotel, apple stores, starbucks, etc. If the hotel doesn't have wifi I just plug the ethernet cable into my Apple cube and set up my own network. I also make unlimited free calls using facetime. It is far more convenient than buying a card every time I enter a country, and most of the freakin cards seem to have short expiration dates (at least on the call credits). Of course, this doesn't do you much good in event of emergency on the road, when wifi is not available, or if you need to call ahead to a hotel...


----------



## gbarros (Apr 19, 2007)

Unfortunately unlocking the iphone requires a reinstall/restore. I suspect they are making firmware changes that require this.

I figure with SIM cards so cheap it's totally worth picking one up when staying in a country for more than a day or two


----------



## bmwesq (Mar 25, 2006)

gbarros said:


> There are both sim vending machines and an electronics store at MUC that sell them. I suggest the store as the attendant can go over options and set up the sim for you. I got the Bleu 1-week pass w 1gb for something like 10 Euro


Ok, people have mentioned this Bleu 1gig deal for 10 euro. Obviously a good deal. Heck, at that price I'll take two - an extra for the Ipad.

Questions is: Does anyone know what store in MUC you can buy this from???? I found this store online: http://www.munich-airport.de/en/consumer/shops/a-z/C/capi/index.jsp
called Capi. Called them and I think he told me that they only sold a SIM for a provider called A+. Not sure if we completely understood each other.

I would like to know ahead of time so that I know where to go when I get to MUC and I also want to confirm they will be open on Easter (apprarently Capi is open that sunday).


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

bmwesq said:


> Ok, people have mentioned this Bleu 1gig deal for 10 euro. Obviously a good deal. Heck, at that price I'll take two - an extra for the Ipad.
> 
> Questions is: Does anyone know what store in MUC you can buy this from???? I found this store online: http://www.munich-airport.de/en/consumer/shops/a-z/C/capi/index.jsp
> called Capi. Called them and I think he told me that they only sold a SIM for a provider called A+. Not sure if we completely understood each other.
> ...


This is the one I went to get my Bleu SIM for my iPhone 4 (in Sept 2011) for voice and data...I remembered that I need to buy the SIM kid from this store and go the the supermarket right across to "refill" more credits for the card and return to the store to setup everything...


----------



## valeram (Oct 18, 2006)

gbarros said:


> Unfortunately unlocking the iphone requires a reinstall/restore. I suspect they are making firmware changes that require this.
> 
> I figure with SIM cards so cheap it's totally worth picking one up when staying in a country for more than a day or two


I unlocked my iPhone with AT&T's help but didn't reinstall/restore my phone. Just power down with no problem. No need to reinstall/restore.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

FYI, I'm pretty sure that the name is "_Blau_" not "_Bleu_". Point of language reference, the color blue in German is _blau_, in French it is _bleu_. Also, a cellular phone in Germany is called a "handy".


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone care to recommend a good jailbreak software for the iphone 3?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

3ismagic# said:


> Anyone care to recommend a good jailbreak software for the iphone 3?


If you are still using iPhone 3, chances are good that you have already fulfilled your contractual agreement with AT&T. In that case, you can submit an online request to AT&T to get it unlocked. It typically takes them a week to fulfill your request.

https://www.att.com/deviceunlock/client/en_US/termsAndCondition


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

SD Z4MR said:


> FYI, I'm pretty sure that the name is "_Blau_" not "_Bleu_". Point of language reference, the color blue in German is _blau_, in French it is _bleu_. Also, a cellular phone in Germany is called a "handy".


Tom, you are 101% correct, need to dust off my German for next month ED :thumbup:


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Has anyone recently purchased the Blau sim at the Munich airport? Is it still 10euro with 10euro credit?

Thanks


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have an old iphone 3GS out of contract obviously, and an iphone 5 under contract. I called AT&T for their international plan rates and they are pretty expensive. I am a little confused on how to unlocked the phones and get sim cards for them. The iphone 5 has a sim card now on AT&T but the 3GS was wiped clean since I was going to sell it and does not have a sim. Can someone enlighten me about the process of getting this done?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

jrothen4 said:


> I have an old iphone 3GS out of contract obviously, and an iphone 5 under contract. I called AT&T for their international plan rates and they are pretty expensive. I am a little confused on how to unlocked the phones and get sim cards for them. The iphone 5 has a sim card now on AT&T but the 3GS was wiped clean since I was going to sell it and does not have a sim. Can someone enlighten me about the process of getting this done?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I got my iPhone 5 unlocked (confirm with a T-Mobile Nano SIM) with those eBay unlock service late last year (when they are still legal) and that is what I am going to use for my M3 ED next month...do you think "Blau" has Nano SIM at the Munich Airport?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

jrothen4 said:


> I have an old iphone 3GS out of contract obviously, and an iphone 5 under contract. I called AT&T for their international plan rates and they are pretty expensive. I am a little confused on how to unlocked the phones and get sim cards for them. The iphone 5 has a sim card now on AT&T but the 3GS was wiped clean since I was going to sell it and does not have a sim. Can someone enlighten me about the process of getting this done?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If your iPhone 5 is on iOS 6.1.3, then you may have to pay someone on eBay to unlock it.

For your iPhone 3GS, use the AT&T link I posted earlier.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

I posted questions on a thread http://www.prepaidgsm.net/forum/europe/7723-prepaid-micro-sim-europe.html asking for advice on a prepaid sim for ED, the experts there recommended I get http://www.piranha-mobile.com/

The Piranha sim uses major carriers in each country has good coverage, low call rates, can be used for data as well, you can add credit online, and they ship free to your door In USA, Canada etc. The call rates are cheap because they use "call back" service, you make your call, then have to wait a few seconds for it to go through. Also includes Voip. Data rate at 50 cents per MB is not great, if you need to uses lots of data better to buy another sim. I just need it mainly for phone calls on the road as I will have free wifi every night.

They have combo sims that can be either normal or micro sized, but I don't see nano sims on the website, contact them maybe they do now.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

pcbrew said:


> Sprint & Verizon phones are primarily CDMA and only work in the US.
> Only a few models are "world phones" and have a separate GSM modem for use internationally. Typically, these are sim-locked to Vodaphone.


I really know zilch about cellphones, but since I have a Verizon Droid which I know doesn't have the ability to accept an international sim card, would you recommend renting a phone instead? And can you rent a phone that'll give you internet access while in Germany? Or is that where the MiFi comes in?


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

Gluhwein said:


> I really know zilch about cellphones, but since I have a Verizon Droid which I know doesn't have the ability to accept an international sim card, would you recommend renting a phone instead? And can you rent a phone that'll give you internet access while in Germany? Or is that where the MiFi comes in?


The Piranha site I listed above sells a phone with some credit on it for $37 They will ship it to your home address before you leave for trip.

http://www.alpineroads.com/passes.php


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

m3m3m3 said:


> Has anyone recently purchased the Blau sim at the Munich airport? Is it still 10euro with 10euro credit?
> 
> Thanks


FYI. I called the electronics store at terminal 2 and they confirmed they sell the A+ SIM card (which is stated is the same as the Blau SIM) for 20Euros with 10Euro credit...

He said you can order online for 9.9 Euro, but at their store it is 20...


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

m3m3m3 said:


> FYI. I called the electronics store at terminal 2 and they confirmed they sell the A+ SIM card (which is stated is the same as the Blau SIM) for 20Euros with 10Euro credit...
> 
> He said you can order online for 9.9 Euro, but at their store it is 20...


Do they have Nano SIM (iPhone5)?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Prost said:


> Do they have Nano SIM (iPhone5)?


When I travel, I always bring my own nano SIM cutter


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

ktula said:


> When I travel, I always bring my own nano SIM cutter


Well...but the Nano SIM is "thicker" then normal SIM, how'd you deal with it?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Prost said:


> Well...but the Nano SIM is "thicker" then normal SIM, how'd you deal with it?


Nano SIM is no thicker than the normal SIM. I have converted at least 3 SIMs to nano SIMs using the nano SIM cutter and they all worked perfectly.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

ktula said:


> Nano SIM is no thicker than the normal SIM. I have converted at least 3 SIMs to nano SIMs using the nano SIM cutter and they all worked perfectly.


Good to know, which cutter did you buy?


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Prost said:


> Well...but the Nano SIM is "thicker" then normal SIM, how'd you deal with it?


If you want to know, this is where i bought my nano SIM cutter:

http://www******phoneshop.net/5sim.html

$7.99 + shipping.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the Droid 4. It's already compatible to be used globally. Just gotta pop in the new SIM and activate. Did this in Kenya/Tanzania/Israel. Will do this in germany. Thanks for the information about a SIM card store in the airport


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

ktula said:


> If you want to know, this is where i bought my nano SIM cutter:
> 
> http://www******phoneshop.net/5sim.html
> 
> $7.99 + shipping.


Well...the link is not working...


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Prost said:


> Well...the link is not working...


Sorry about that. Not sure what happened to the link i copied earlier:

http://www******phoneshop.net/5sim.html


----------



## ktula (Feb 12, 2013)

Prost said:


> Well...the link is not working...


For some reason, the forum software is converting part of the URL to *******.

Try this:

cellphoneshop.net/5sim.html


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Prost said:


> Do they have Nano SIM (iPhone5)?


I don't think they do. Will find out tomorrow night when I arrive. Probably will be micro-sim..


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

m3m3m3 said:


> I don't think they do. Will find out tomorrow night when I arrive. Probably will be micro-sim..


Thanks, please ask for me, I appreciate it. I think Blau might have a unlimited data (for 30 days) prepaid plan for 20 Euro...from their site.


----------



## jrothen4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Iphone 3GS is unlocked, working on the iphone 5. I will be flying into Frankfurt Terminal 1, Area C. Anyone know if there is mobile store near that area that will also have the nano sim cards? I'll have about an hour and half before I hit the train to Munich. Going to bring both phones incase one does not work.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

jrothen4 said:


> Iphone 3GS is unlocked, working on the iphone 5. I will be flying into Frankfurt Terminal 1, Area C. Anyone know if there is mobile store near that area that will also have the nano sim cards? I'll have about an hour and half before I hit the train to Munich. Going to bring both phones incase one does not work.


That's the one we all refer to:

http://www.munich-airport.de/en/consumer/shops/a-z/C/capi/index.jsp

Let me know how's your luck with nana SIM for iPhone 5 =)


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Prost said:


> Thanks, please ask for me, I appreciate it. I think Blau might have a unlimited data (for 30 days) prepaid plan for 20 Euro...from their site.


Just checked into the hotel...

The edeka market in terminal 2 does not sell SIM cards! I ended up buying the Blau SIM card from Capi (right across from the edeka market). Paid 20Euro and only got 10Euro credit. They come as a fullsize Sim but are perforated to become a microsim. I asked the lady if she has nano sim and she pulled out a sim cutter and said she can cut it.

I signed up for 9.9euro data plan that comes with 1G for 30days. Feel kinda ripped off cause this Blau sim card should only cost 10euro and come with 10euro credit.

There is another edeka shop once you walk out of the terminal (toward where Rolf parks his car) and maybe you can buy the edeka sim there (which is 10euro with 10euro credit - they have a similar data plan for 10euro for 30days). But I'm not sure if they actually sell the edeka sim there as we didn't go in.

Hope this helps


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

m3m3m3 said:


> Just checked into the hotel...
> 
> The edeka market in terminal 2 does not sell SIM cards! I ended up buying the Blau SIM card from Capi (right across from the edeka market). Paid 20Euro and only got 10Euro credit. They come as a fullsize Sim but are perforated to become a microsim. I asked the lady if she has nano sim and she pulled out a sim cutter and said she can cut it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I also went to Capi store to get the SIM last time and the lady direct me to the market across to "top off" another 10 Euro credits (last time I need voice minutes)...I believe this is the one Capi store close to a starbucks. It's good to know that the store has a SIM cutter handly.

Good luck with your trip, drive safe


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Prost said:


> It's good to know that the store has a SIM cutter handly


If you travel enough, the SIM cutter is fairly cheap to own... a well made one is less than $10


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

alee said:


> If you travel enough, the SIM cutter is fairly cheap to own... a well made one is less than $10


Thanks for your advice, but last time I travel was for my last ED so it's good to know they have one handly :thumbup:


----------



## m3m3m3 (Feb 23, 2006)

Prost said:


> Thank you so much, I also went to Capi store to get the SIM last time and the lady direct me to the market across to "top off" another 10 Euro credits (last time I need voice minutes)...I believe this is the one Capi store close to a starbucks. It's good to know that the store has a SIM cutter handly.
> 
> Good luck with your trip, drive safe


Thanks!

No prob. Glad to be of help.

Be sure to have Rolf pick you up. He is such a nice guy.


----------



## Prost (Nov 23, 2005)

m3m3m3 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No prob. Glad to be of help.
> 
> Be sure to have Rolf pick you up. He is such a nice guy.


I had him last time, but this time he and peter are both busy on my arrival day. Have fun!


----------



## cethegus (Dec 5, 2010)

You should find the blau.de sim cards at any super market, usually close to the cash register and they should look something like the picture I attached. These always only cost 9,90€ and have 10€ initial balance. Paying more would be a ripoff.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

For all those looking where they can buy prepaid simcards from Blau in MUnich, here is a link that shows all their locations, no reason to pay $20 euro at airport.

clic on this link, then scroll down to where it says AUFLADESTELLEN, clic on that and put Munich Germany in the field then clic enter.

http://www.blau.de/tarif/9cent#!tab_aufladen

You can zoom in and out and see locations to buy all over the area


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

cethegus said:


> You should find the blau.de sim cards at any super market, usually close to the cash register and they should look something like the picture I attached. These always only cost 9,90€ and have 10€ initial balance. Paying more would be a ripoff.


Since you live in Munich maybe you can answer this. If I buy the $9.90 euro starter sim from Blau can I ad the EU Sorglos-Packet listed here: Scroll down

http://www.blau.de/cms/blaudeRelaunch/documents/blau_preisliste.pdf

The EU Sorglos-Packet includes 300mb data plus voice and sms for 8 days and costs $16.90 euro. Works in all EU countries. Can I use my $10 euro credit with the starter sim to help pay for the Sorglos Packet? They also have a Smart Opcion L for $16.90 euro with 500 MB for 30 days plus voice and sms but I think that is probably for within Germany only.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

Is there any free wifi that doesn't require a German phone to receive a text message?

Does the BMW Welt have computers and/or wifi in the customer lounge?


----------



## VIZSLA (Mar 16, 2007)

Dave 20T said:


> Is there any free wifi that doesn't require a German phone to receive a text message?
> 
> Does the BMW Welt have computers and/or wifi in the customer lounge?


There are PCs in the lounge.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

So i bought the sim card for 30 Euros. It included 700MB "fast" internet, and unlimited slow internet. Then had to buy the phone card that attaches separately. This 15 euros for some minutes (forget the amount). This includes 5 cents per minute to the US. The only downside, it only works in Germany.

On a side note, my droid GPS hasn't been very helpful (loses signal too much), but the Garmin GPS has been a rockstar.

It was in the airport, just after you get out of customs. Basically walk out of customs, and go to the right. There is an electronic store on the right, and across from it a small supermarket


----------



## cethegus (Dec 5, 2010)

EDF30 said:


> Since you live in Munich maybe you can answer this. If I buy the $9.90 euro starter sim from Blau can I ad the EU Sorglos-Packet listed here: Scroll down
> 
> http://www.blau.de/cms/blaudeRelaunch/documents/blau_preisliste.pdf
> 
> The EU Sorglos-Packet includes 300mb data plus voice and sms for 8 days and costs $16.90 euro. Works in all EU countries. Can I use my $10 euro credit with the starter sim to help pay for the Sorglos Packet? They also have a Smart Opcion L for $16.90 euro with 500 MB for 30 days plus voice and sms but I think that is probably for within Germany only.


As far as I understand, you can use the 10€ credit for whatever you want, and therefore also use it to pay for the EU Sorglos-Paket (carefree packet). With the Sorglos-Paket you get 150 minutes (incoming and outgoing calls), 150 sms (I assume the voice and sms only to Germany) and 300MB of data traffic for 19,90€/8 days (the other 10€ you would have to charge using your credit card). According to page 10 calls being made from another EU country to North America are charged with 1,49€/Min. so I'm not sure if these roaming costs are included in the EU Sorglos-Paket. The Smart Option L is as you've already guessed only for calls within Germany.


----------



## EDF30 (Mar 3, 2012)

cethegus said:


> As far as I understand, you can use the 10€ credit for whatever you want, and therefore also use it to pay for the EU Sorglos-Paket (carefree packet). With the Sorglos-Paket you get 150 minutes (incoming and outgoing calls), 150 sms (I assume the voice and sms only to Germany) and 300MB of data traffic for 19,90€/8 days (the other 10€ you would have to charge using your credit card). According to page 10 calls being made from another EU country to North America are charged with 1,49€/Min. so I'm not sure if these roaming costs are included in the EU Sorglos-Paket. The Smart Option L is as you've already guessed only for calls within Germany.


Thanks for the help! I used Babylon to translate what the Sorglos Packet includes and it says "With the optional locally optinal booking trips "EU inclusive package " are available on the EU-abroad 150 minutes (60/60 timing) for both incoming and outgoing calls and 150 SMS to Germany as well as 300 megabytes (MB) for packet"

So maybe these calls and texts are only to German numbers, will find out soon. If the starter sim 10 euro credit applies towards the Sorglos Packet its only 20 euros. I just need the calls and texts to work in EU in case of problems, get lost or something.


----------

